# Euro Headlights part number?



## vag_crazy (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello, im usually around the MK2 forum, Im thinking on changing my front end to the Passat B2/Quantum Euro headlights, so im wondering if any of U guys have the part number so I can orther them  THANKS IN ADVANCE!! :thumbup: 










like this:


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Well, if that's your Quantum then it looks to me like you already have the euro headlights and shouldn't mess with them. If you break the adjuster screws in the process of changing them out you'll be kicking yourself and have to buy a whole new grill or come up with a custom set-up.


----------



## vag_crazy (Mar 7, 2007)

not mine, is just an example of the part that im trying to get the number to use on my MK2 like in the picture below it, I had a 86 syncro wagon with the regular light setup a few years ago, but unfortunately passed away...


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Oh okay, my bad... There's a guy on the Samba who is selling a grill and lights like the one you are looking for. It is used, but if it works and is in good condition then you're in business. Otherwise, you might be able to contact him for part numbers. Follow the link... 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=962235


----------



## vag_crazy (Mar 7, 2007)

*thumbs up!!!*

thanks !!!!! big thumbs up!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vag_crazy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Found the headlights!!!*

Well, I found the passat B2 headlight setup I was looking for to use on my MK2, a local guy had them stored for a few years and sold them to me cheap , just missing one fog light  but already working on it, I think i´ll order it from a local parts supplier.

passenger side... I know, I know, glass needs a cleanup but I dont care 









this is the same side, but he is giving me the one on the back with is driver side


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

For the Euro Passat headlight glass, it's the same as the Sport quattro and can be $$$$$


----------

